# Can someone please tell me how to add a pic to my screen name



## air2004 (Nov 3, 2008)

I like at the bottom of this post , and on the side of the screen. I see some other people have it it would look something like this.





----------------------------------------------------|
|
Pic here                                  |
|
----------------------------------------------------|


then like a little syaing or something here


----------



## Gore (Nov 3, 2008)

In *My Controls*...

Avatar (Pic to your Screen Name) would be http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=UserCP&CODE=24
Signature (Little saying) would be http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=UserCP&CODE=22

I would hope you can figure it out from there.
If you do need more help, see thread: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=89026


----------



## air2004 (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for the help. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the img I want to use though is on my computer , so How do  Igo about using a link for that?


----------



## Gore (Nov 3, 2008)

Click browse, and obviously browse to the file and select it.


----------



## air2004 (Nov 3, 2008)

one of our galleries  Base Gallery IPB Community Pack Smiley Avatars    

Your image avatars
Enter a URL to an online avatar image   (Restore) 
Width   Height  

I dont have a browse option 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not stupid lol Im just sort of new to this site , not sure how to do a screen shot like you did. The only place where I get to upload an img is as a pic of me , thats the img I want to use too


----------



## Gore (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't see why you don't have a browse option.
Whatever.
Upload to http://tinypic.com/ Surely the browse button will show up there.
Copy the text in the box labeled "Direct Link for Layouts"
Paste into "Enter a URL to an online avatar image"


----------



## Dwight (Nov 3, 2008)

He isn't in the right part of my controls.
My controls>Avatar settings>upload avatar etc


----------



## Gore (Nov 3, 2008)

Dwight said:
			
		

> He isn't in the right part of my controls.
> My controls>Avatar settings>upload avatar etc


Let's try not to do things from memory, please. I was most certainly right.
See diagram.


----------



## Daihatsuboy (Nov 3, 2008)

The "browse" button doesn't show up for me either. lol

Just does as Gore says; upload the image to a site and paste the URL in.


----------



## air2004 (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks gore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry just busy burning stuff , I will need to remeber that site


----------



## air2004 (Nov 3, 2008)

How do I get a pic inserted after my replys ?


----------



## air2004 (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow one of my first posts on here    ......I found it by accident .... while googling something else about how to post a pic in the comment box .... all these years later and I'm still a noob to this place


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 4, 2012)

n00bs threads, that get necro bumped by n00bs, get locked.

Congrats.


----------

